# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  qerosi

## juliano1

ej ju kujtohet qerosi


ne nje darke e ftuan dhe qerosin 
dhe pasi hengren  te gjithe i lane kockat e mishit 
tek qerosi 
te gjithe filluan te talleshin me qerosin duke
i thene sa shume ha dhe ti o qeros po me ngadale
more djale se do te veje deme ne stomak
si pergjigjet qerosi

----------


## morphox

une hengra shume , por kockat i lashe, te tjeret kane ngrene dhe kockat (ne te vertete e ka thene Pushkin)

----------


## juliano1

shih pa shih qeratai  e gjeti
mua kur ma thane (isha i vogel ta theksojme) nuk me vajti mendja

----------

